# new fly rod



## fratfish (May 16, 2006)

it's time for me to step up a level in my fly rod and since my dad is helping me pay for it he would like me to do some research. i figured there is no better place to come then a place where i can input from people that actually use fly rods. i'm looking in the $200-300 range. a 4-5 weight is what i'd like. any and all suggestions are welcome. thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i don't know what rod to suggest but i say look at cabela's website. u can get a free 2007 catalog on fly fishing or just order online. they have all the good brands. i have also heard of http://www.thefullcreel.com they got good deals. with tpo rods and sage. and over 100 or so its free shipping no sales tax and good warranty


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

echo rods are designed by tim rajeff (brother of the current world champion tournament caster and rod designer for g.loomis)---i have a couple and are very nice rods ----i tried a couple temple fork lefty krey series rods and are great rods at reasonable cost----both echo and tfo are in the 200-300 range


----------



## dpalm203 (Aug 3, 2006)

For what it is worth, I just got back from Montana and one of the guides with whom I fished told me he buys all his tackle, including rods, from Ebay dealers. 

I have a Scott rod that I got in that price range and I love it. My favorite thing is that it comes with an unconditional lifetime warranty - I have a 3 yr. old running around my house so that is a considerable comfort. 

But, I would think in that for the price, you might think about a rod that offers the same sort of protection.

Good luck.

Doug Palmer


----------



## flyguy (Apr 11, 2004)

My advice is to try out a few rods and decide what kind of action, or flex, you prefer. The 4 or 5 weight which you mentioned is a good all-round trout size, and the brands which others have mentioned are all reputable and make good rods. Orvis and L. L. Bean are also reliable sources for good rods with warranties. Sage makes some great trout rods also. Shopping for fly rods sure beats going to the mall with the wife!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Fratfish, depends what kind of fish your going for, and since this is your first outfit I would recommend you keep the budget to a minimum. Fly fishing is an expensive sport, especially the equipment. Recommend you visit a local fly shop and talk to the sales guy about what kind of equipment will fit your needs. If you live near the Cleveland area, you have TMF, Rodmaker shop, and Backpacker shop. I can guarantee once you'll get hooked and purchase another rod a reel. Ebay is a good source to look for outfits, some sellers will overcharge for shipping and just do a little research on the seller so you don't get burned. Another source I've run across is http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/, have not purchased anything from them but they seem to sell the top brand name fly equipment at a decent price, should fit your budget a little better. You may check into a few local Dicks stores, recently I picked up a St. Croix 8wt for $49, they maybe clearing out some of the premiere series rods, check around they may have some of the lower wts. marked down or just have them do a price check for you, my rod still had $99 sticker on the tube.

I got hooked into fly fishing 5 years ago, have not touched my spin gear since then. I love to tie my own flies, built my own rods and typically try to be thrifty in some of my purchases of equipment. I think done well with my equipment decisions and have not broken the bank.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

TFO, is unbeatable imo, They are very nice rods, accurate and easy to cast.
For the money one of the best deals out there. Redington make some very nice rods that compete very well in the mid range series. Orvis clearwater (entry) and TLS (mid) would be a good choice. If you live in southwest ohio stop by the shop and I will get you out to cast them side by side. I suggest where ever you go get them to rig whatever rods you want to cast and compare them side by side, Get a good feel for the rod that best suites your casting style. Shoot me a pm with any questions or give me a call at 513-322-1900 if I can help. S


----------



## fratfish (May 16, 2006)

thanks for all the replies, i think i'm going to have to get to a shop and test some out. i'm pretty set on something lighter, but also good all around like a 4. i've been fly fishing for a couple years now and am thoroughly hooked, just never stepped up my gear to match the time that i am now putting into it. i've been looking at sage and tfo's as well as orvis. i target all sorts of things but my fave is native brookies in the mountain streams of wv so that;s why i'm looking for something on the lighter side of a utility rod


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

The Sage FLi in 4 weight is a dynamite rod and is in your price range. But, as others have suggested, go to the local fly shop and try as many models as possible so you can find the best match for your casting style.


----------



## flyguy (Apr 11, 2004)

For brookies, don't rule out a 3 weight....they are making some fabulous 3 weights...I have a cheap Cabela's 3 weight with which I have landed some pretty nice bass, and my Orvis 3 weight handled a 20" brook trout in heavy current. For delicacy of presentation, lighter is generally better.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i am not HUGE in fly fishing yet but i am getting started, but i do know that Sage has nice fly rods, check them out.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

spending 200-300 on a rod also consider the best warranty.i know most big companies have great warrantys,but believe it or not some warrantys suck.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

sevenx said:


> If you live in southwest ohio stop by the shop and I will get you out to cast them side by side. I suggest where ever you go get them to rig whatever rods you want to cast and compare them side by side, Get a good feel for the rod that best suites your casting style.



EXACTLY !!! 

there are so many variables in rod/line combinations (i dont know which weight forward line to buy anymore) that its difficult to select a rod and line combination without casting it to see how your style will work with it---i ended up with a couple "dogs " 

if you are close to sevenx's shop --take him up on the offer---in the northern ohio area the backpackers shop---tmf ---and to some extent the rodmakers shoppe and anglersmail will let you try rods out---the midwest flyfishing expo in the spring has all the major manufacturers there and a casting pool to try thier rods out


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I have 3 suggestions - TFO Pro series, Sage Lauch, and Elkhorn (http://www.elkhornflyrodandreel.com/). I agree with the guys that you will find a better deal on-line than anywhere else. Go to a store and cast every rod you can to find which one fits your style the best. Most flyshops will have reels loaded so you can actually cast. Then go on-line, e-bay, sierratradingpost.com, flyanglersonline.com has a for sale board, and check every rod seller you can find. I got a $400 Sage for $195 (through FAOL) and a Redington that was $300+ for $150 )Sierra trading post). I've saved 40 to 60% on reels e-bay and Elkhorn). Check out the Elkhorn specials. I have gone to only 3 or 4-piece, because they are so much easier to carry around. Let us know what you end up with and remember, the best rod in the world is the one you like to cast.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

rweis said:


> . Go to a store and cast every rod you can to find which one fits your style the best. Most flyshops will have reels loaded so you can actually cast. Then go on-line, e-bay, sierratradingpost.com, flyanglersonline.com has a for sale board, and check every rod seller you can find. .


thats not very nice to the guy that took his money to stock what he thinks the average joe flycaster needs and then trash a few lines and reels to make them available for his customers/store use and provide a space to try them out----its stores like sevenx's that make it possible to try rods out and use his years of expertise to make something pleasurable for his customers---isnt that worth anything? 

the small shops where you can try rods out are dropping like flies (no pun intended)---they need our support too

if you want a deal on a rod then buy it off the net and tell everyone what a bargain it was but dont slam the small shop owner that was only trying to help you with your decision

just my $.02


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Ledslinger, My goal is to educate people and help them make the right decisions, I will compete as best I can with prices however I will never have the buying power of the big box stores, so I have to stay alive some how. I will give better service than any of the big box stores that I promise you. Like many of you I have a family to support and like ledslinger pointed out I am the little guy and I started my business when many others were going out of business so I have a tough fight ahead and I need all support that I get. I thank Ledslinger again for bringing the subject up and supporting the little guy. S


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

and I just got back a few weeks ago from the Keys fly fishing,,,,we were going to spend some of our wedding money on matching bonefish rods,,,my dad lives 30 min from Biscayne Bay so it makes it easy to visit,,, drive 36 min. Hire Joel Kalman and your hooked up!
Fist pick your species of targeted fish go from there. We looked high and low in the keys ,,,the guide is my lifetime buddy who now resides in Cudjoe Key and guides tarpon,permit etc FLATSBOAT he uses loomis but gets a writeoff on his rods,,main thing ,,,,,we ended up buying 2 orvis 150 anniv. T-3 9wt.(saltwater) at 55% off and guess where ,,,,my local fly shop in WV Angler's Exterme,,,,,,(when we got back)so dont ever underestimate the local guy,,, he can also do anything else you need to it,,if there is a problem.
Herin lies the problem I'll adress in a second,,, I have to invest into a 12wt. for tarpon another $1,000 dollar rig! Be picky look look look! But until then I'll use the guides G. Loomis Tarpon rod!

We even looked at WorldWide Sportsman in Islamorada and I was just not impressed 1 with price 2 service. And remember Its not the rod that makes the fisherman! any of the upperend rods should cast well......PS dont overlook ST. Croix Premier or AVid there not too bad of a price if your just starting,,,remember you need a reel an extra spool,, line,leader,,tippet , fly etc. and it adds up QUICK BOAT BREAK OUT ANOTHER THOUSAND is what it stands for. all I have to say is I have a wonderful bride who loves to fish,,and is very good at it,,the only way I can beat her now is to leave her ass the dock! but I couldn't do that she's to beautiful!

PS I got to see the Spanish Fly(the Boat not the show) ,,she was at the Long Boat Key Marina!
Eat at the Square Grouper in Cudjoe,,, youll run into Jose Je'webe or however you spell it!
So do go running out and buying the first thing you see on the net remember there still is a use for your local guy. I dont make money off this ok fishing always costs!!!! nor do I hate the big guys.
Have fun no matter what


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

fratfish,
Most of my rods fall in your price range. My 2 favorites are my St Croix (pre-IPC) Legend Ultra, which MAY be available & would be in your range if you can find one, & my Diamondback 5wt. Both are pretty fast & EXCELLENT wind rods. TFO also has great rods...I just didn't like the type ferrules they have. As mentioned, check the warranty. I would also advise you to stick with a solid company. If you go private label, Cabelas is good & has fantastic customer service. Orvis may have the best customer service out there, but their rods are a little softer than I like. Again, cast before you buy.
Mike


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I guess it did sound like I was trying to screw the small shop, but I sure didn't mean it that way. Anything that I can afford, I buy at my local shop (MRO). I purchased my first two rods from them. But, for instance, I couldn't afford a Joan Wulff 5wt, but when my shop put them up at 40% off, I grabbed it the first day as well as a reel for it. In fact, I just bought my nephew a complete outfit at the shop because I needed their input on what to buy that would match his stroke. 8 years ago I bought a 3wt outfit from the locals, but when I saw a $400 Sage for $195, I had to try it. I wasn't even considering a new rig. When I went to the shop, I told them what I was doing and that I would only be purchasing line from them. They didn't have a problem with it. I also support them with a yearly trip they handle and some on-river seminars, as well as buying all of my tying supplies there.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for clarifying that rweis---

im blessed with having 4 within an hours drive of me and wouldnt have a clue as to what to buy if i was stuck with the internet and the "big box stores" where you cant try before you buy---no matter what the price is---its still a pig in a poke---i usually go in with the idea that i am going to buy a rod and buy the actual rod that i was casting that worked for me 

i wait for the sales and buy my big purchases during them and try to keep the small shop supported as best i can with the incidentals and tying stuff too

we need the local shops


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Dont think I was attacking anybody,,,, I too buy tons of crap from Cabelas,, Mack's Prarie Wings, way to much etc..... but there is no substite for face to face!


----------

